# Using steghide on Ubuntu



## JoshuasPromise (May 15, 2020)

Using Terminal i enter :~$ steghide embed -ef data.txt -cf image.jpg

Then I get steghide: could not open the file "data.txt" 
I've tried different files and steghide is never able to open any files.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

The data.txt and image.jpg files have to be in the current directory for that command to work, otherwise you need to enter the path to each file.

I'm curious, why do you want to do this ?


----------



## JoshuasPromise (May 15, 2020)

managed said:


> The data.txt and image.jpg files have to be in the current directory for that command to work, otherwise you need to enter the path to each file.
> 
> I'm curious, why do you want to do this ?


I am a student and am working on Cisco 4.3.2.3 Lab- Using Steganography and I kept getting "file secret.odt does not exist" and decided to follow other guides found online.
This lab is due by Saturday 😬

Edit: I wasn't using Cisco's image provided in chapter 2. I could have used their iso, but didn't.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I found this if you haven't seen it already :- https://vitux.com/how-to-encrypt-or-hide-confidential-files-in-images-on-ubuntu-using-steganography/

My previous post about the file locations did not help then ?


----------



## JoshuasPromise (May 15, 2020)

managed said:


> I found this if you haven't seen it already :- https://vitux.com/how-to-encrypt-or-hide-confidential-files-in-images-on-ubuntu-using-steganography/
> 
> My previous post about the file locations did not help then ?


Thank you.
Yeah I seem to keep getting the error, on my 18.04 image. I will try this and update soon on how it goes.

Edit: Method 3 was much easier. I just decided to install the suite. I was originally just using steghide. Thank you for your help.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome. I'm glad you got it working. 

Please click on [Mark Solved] at the top of your page if you feel it is now.


----------

